#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  "Гипноз, самогипноз, 100 секретов вашего успеха" Г. Гончаров

## Еше Нинбо



----------


## Еше Нинбо

"Разве может человек называться человеком, когда он носит в себе столько ужаса, страха и боли живых существ, трупами которых он питается" - Геннадий Гончаров. (смотреть с 11 минуты)

----------

Анна А (02.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Г.Гончаров. "Аутотренинг":

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> "Разве может человек называться человеком, когда он носит в себе столько ужаса, страха и боли живых существ, трупами которых он питается" - Геннадий Гончаров. (смотреть с 11 минуты)


Ой, ну все зависит от того, как ты это воспринимаешь. Все равнот вме умрут и страдать будут все равно в самсаре.

----------

Еше Нинбо (14.10.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Ой, ну все зависит от того, как ты это воспринимаешь. Все равнот вме умрут и страдать будут все равно в самсаре.


Я думал он про самогипноз будет рассказывать, а он как вставил на тему вегетарианства, аж заслушаешься.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я думал он про самогипноз будет рассказывать, а он как вставил на тему вегетарианства, аж заслушаешься.


Не люблю идей фикс, - это всегда крайности. Не получилось заслушаться) И сам он не выглядит очень успешным, радостным и свободным человеком)) Если уж ты толкаешь теории, то сам должен быть лучим продуктом этих теорий. А если человек напряжен, не улыбается, слишком серьезен, - как-то не очень верится, что он все правильно советует)

----------


## Пако

> "Разве может человек называться человеком, когда он носит в себе столько ужаса, страха и боли живых существ, трупами которых он питается" - Геннадий Гончаров. (смотреть с 11 минуты)


Разве может человек называться человеком, когда он носит в себе столько ужаса, страха и боли живых существ, которых убивает его иммунная система?
Конечно - да.
(смотреть, или не смотреть с какой угодно минуты).

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Не люблю идей фикс, - это всегда крайности. Не получилось заслушаться) И сам он не выглядит очень успешным, радостным и свободным человеком)) Если уж ты толкаешь теории, то сам должен быть лучим продуктом этих теорий. А если человек напряжен, не улыбается, слишком серьезен, - как-то не очень верится, что он все правильно советует)


Может  быть, но часто внешний облик человека обманчив. Он всю жизнь занимается аутотренингом и гипнозом. И вначале 90-х выиграл конкурс в Японии, где загипнотизировал японца, который стал вести себя как пятилетний ребёнок и там он занял первое место. (при этом он не знал японского языка)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Может  быть, но часто внешний облик человека обманчив. Он всю жизнь занимается аутотренингом и гипнозом. И вначале 90-х выиграл конкурс в Японии, где загипнотизировал японца, который стал вести себя как пятилетний ребёнок и там он занял первое место. (при этом он не знал японского языка)


Не знаю, насколько обманчива внешность, я не ясновидящая. Но мне,  например, вид ЕСДЛ гораздо больше импонирует, и его знания и умения тоже)

----------

Анна А (02.11.2016), Еше Нинбо (01.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Не знаю, насколько обманчива внешность, я не ясновидящая. Но мне,  например, вид ЕСДЛ гораздо больше импонирует, и его знания и умения тоже)


Вопросов нет. Мне интересен аутотренинг и самогипноз в плане обретения контроля над своим телом и сознанием. Например, умение контролировать и преодолевать боль, справляться с негативными эмоциями. Это очень важно в ходе практики. Любое качество тренируемо, это очень интересно. Также интересна тема сновидений, измененного сознания (гипноз и сон близки) Просветленный буддийский практик владеет методами гипноза и самогипноза, так как это эффективные методы воздействия на сознание. Иногда ты даже не знаешь, что учитель на тебя воздействовал, так как после гипноза человек не помнит, что с ним происходило.При этом просветленный учитель никогда не навредит.

----------

Анна А (02.11.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вопросов нет. Мне интересен аутотренинг и самогипноз в плане обретения контроля над своим телом и сознанием. Например, умение контролировать и преодолевать боль, справляться с негативными эмоциями. Это очень важно в ходе практики. Любое качество тренируемо, это очень интересно. Также интересна тема сновидений, измененного сознания (гипноз и сон близки) Просветленный буддийский практик владеет методами гипноза и самогипноза, так как это эффективные методы воздействия на сознание. Иногда ты даже не знаешь, что учитель на тебя воздействовал, так как после гипноза человек не помнит, что с ним происходило.При этом просветленный учитель никогда не навредит.


По-моему, тибетские учителя дают полную гамму и самоисцеления и техник контроля за собственным умом и способов применения противоядий к негативным эмоциям и правильном у построению причинно-следственных связей. Предпочитаю не отдаляться от буддизма в этих вопросах)

----------

Еше Нинбо (02.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> По-моему, тибетские учителя дают полную гамму и самоисцеления и техник контроля за собственным умом и способов применения противоядий к негативным эмоциям и правильном у построению причинно-следственных связей. Предпочитаю не отдаляться от буддизма в этих вопросах)


Бывает, чтобы понять учителя, приходится изучать параллельные науки, ведь буддизм в себя включает неисчислимые знания разных наук (здесь парапсихология). Как говорится в Алмазной сутре: «Все дхармы —это Дхарма Будды».

----------


## Анна А

> Не знаю, насколько обманчива внешность, я не ясновидящая. *Но мне,  например, вид ЕСДЛ гораздо больше импонирует*, и его знания и умения тоже)


Мне тоже ) И особенно когда его слушаешь видишь и вживую перед собой...мне кажется, что у него нет возраста, такая ясность и живость ума, хорошее чувство юмора.

Но гипнотизеры народ такой..неулыбчивый, серьезный, знакома с четырьмя и все как на подбор. Это маловато для статистики но всё же. нейтральный взгляд...работа такая  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.11.2016), Еше Нинбо (02.11.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Иногда ты даже не знаешь, что учитель на тебя воздействовал, так как после гипноза человек не помнит, что с ним происходило.При этом просветленный учитель никогда не навредит.


А зачем просветленному учителю воздействовать на ученика? ментальное общение - это понятно, но воздействие....какова мотивация?

----------

Еше Нинбо (02.11.2016), Пема Дролкар (02.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> А зачем просветленному учителю воздействовать на ученика? ментальное общение - это понятно, но воздействие....какова мотивация?


Чтобы не напугать ученика, чтобы спасти его и чтобы он об этом воздействии не знал и не догадывался.

----------


## Анна А

> Чтобы не напугать ученика, чтобы спасти его и чтобы он об этом воздействии не знал и не догадывался.


....а можно хоть какой пример? чем ученик может напугаться?
Мне кажется, что учитель работает с учеником посредством тренировки ума и прояснения непонятных моментов в Учении, рекомендации к практике. А тут какой то форс-мажор вырисовывается )

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> ....а можно хоть какой пример? чем ученик может напугаться?
> Мне кажется, что учитель работает с учеником посредством тренировки ума и прояснения непонятных моментов в Учении, рекомендации к практике. А тут какой то форс-мажор вырисовывается )


Махасиддхи выше нашего понимания. Просветлённый учитель учит не с помощью слов.
Мы все ходячие форс-мажоры)

----------

Анна А (02.11.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Махасиддхи выше нашего понимания. Просветлённый учитель учит не с помощью слов.
> Мы все ходячие форс-мажоры)


Еше, гипнотизировать ученика совершенно необязательно. И вообще гипнотизеры совершенно не ровень буддийским учителям. Искусные средства развивают все бодхисаттвы, включая определенные сиддхи, но обычно Учитель является недостающим условием для какой-то реализации ученика. Так работают кармические связи. Не знакома ни с одним гипнотизером-буддистом. Ну, покажешь ты человеку что-то, и дальше? Его ум все равно на этом не удержится. Да и ты сам, даже если гипнотизер, полон того же неведенья. Смысл?

----------

Еше Нинбо (02.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

В.Мессинг с простым листком бумаги в качестве удостоверения смог пройти через все посты охраны на Лубянке, дойти до выхода и таким же способом вернуться обратно в кабинет Берии.
Мессинга арестовало гестапо за предсказание о Гитлере. Ему выбили все зубы.Он понял, что ему здесь не выжить и это последний шанс. Силой мысли он заставляет всех охранников войти в его камеру, забирает ключи, выходит через посты охраны на улицу и бежит в Советский Союз, спасаясь от преследований Гитлера.
https://www.ivi.ru/watch/volf_messin...y_skvoz_vremya

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мессинга арестовало гестапо за предсказание о Гитлере.


Лучше бы он предсказал, как его придёт арестовывать гестапо.

----------

Дубинин (05.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Моим свёкром был великий разведчик Михаил Маклярский, которого немцы назвали мозгом советской разведки, - рассказывает Луиза Хмельницкая. - Так вот когда я его спросила: «Как вы относитесь к Мессингу? Он что-то сделал для нашей разведки?» - он улыбнулся и сказал: «Сделал, и немало». Ведь он предсказал не только гибель Гитлера, но и практически точную дату Победы - 8 мая! Это же не фокус! Он предсказал даже дату своей смерти. Когда Вольф Григорьевич уезжал в больницу на операцию, он со всеми простился, а потом остановился перед подъездом своего дома и сказал: «Я сюда больше не вернусь».

----------


## Антарадхана

> Лучше бы он предсказал, как его придёт арестовывать гестапо.


Вообще-то его не арестовывало гестапо. Хотело арестовать, но он сбежал от них в СССР. Не знаю уж чего там в сериале напридумывали, но сериал это все таки художественное произведение, где нужно чем то заполнять хронометраж многочисленных серий  :Wink:  Так что все нормально у него с предвидением. И таки да, он предсказал поражение Гитлера, и точную дату победы СССР в войне, как и многое другое.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Фильм основан на подлинных фактах биографии Мессинга, его мемуаров, воспоминаниях современников и неопубликованных документах из архивов.
https://www.ivi.ru/watch/volf_messin...z_vremya/11695

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*Геннадий Гончаров "Мои впечатления от личной встречи с Далай Ламой":*



Необыкновенная человечность ощущается просто физически, даже на большом расстоянии в огромном зале. Не говоря уже о том, что, если приближаешься близко к нему ощущение усиливается. Все вокруг как будто наэлектризовано - и все эти ощущения пропитаны положительными эмоциями. Это можно сравнить разве что с ласковыми руками матери и спокойным голосом отца. Когда Далай-лама меня обнял и так по доброму ко мне прижался головой, я понял, что уже никогда не буду прежним. Лед недоверия к людям в моем сердце растаял и испарился. Мое сердце наполнилось ощущением покоя и умиротворения. Это на словах так просто выглядит, а на самом деле, человек испытывает сильнейший катарсис. Можно сказать состояние эйфории или нирваны, которое ощущается даже во сне и со временем не покидает тебя. Современные ученые, психологи, исследователи, теперь часто пишут о технологиях переноса. Так вот, надо признать, в моем опыте общения с Далай-ламой, это так и было. Одно прикосновение живого воплощения Будды полностью меня изменило. Во всяком случае я испытал новые, сильные, неведомые ранее ощущения, которые можно назвать религиозным или мистическим озарением. Теперь становится понятно, почему миллионы людей мечтают получить его благословение лично. Чуть позже я напишу об учении, которое давал в течении двух дней Его Святейшество Далай-лама 14. А пока об эмоциях и впечатлениях от личной встречи. Надеюсь читателям, это будет также интересно.

Миллионы людей во всем мире мечтают о подобном опыте. Теперь как это было. Представьте себе огромный зал, заполненный людьми, находящимися в состоянии, близком к восторженному. Сцену, с парчовым троном, теряющимся вдали. Огромное количество охранников, включая лам, через которых невозможно к нему приблизиться. Я стою у сцены. В зале много известных людей: Борис Гребенщиков, Валентин Гафт, Кирсан Илюмжинов и других, которых мы часто видим на телеэкранах. Каждый из присутствующих ловил его взгляд. 
Когда мы встретились взглядами с Далай-ламой, какое-то невидимое электричество промелькнуло между нами. Это был такой взгляд, как будто мы знали друг друга всегда и просто давно не виделись. Из зала донеслись вопросы, которые переключили внимание Далай-ламы, но потом его пристальный  взгляд снова вернулся ко мне. Конечно, это субъективно,  каждый может например так сказать о себе, что Далай-лама смотрел только на него, но я гипнолог и знаю, что люди могут договариваться с помощью взгляда и дальнейшие события, это подтвердили. Дальше вообще начинается мистика. Утром в 6 утра, нужно было вставать и ехать в гостиницу, чтобы попрощаться с Далай-ламой, который уезжал в аэропорт. Зная какое количество людей и охраны там будет присутствовать, я принял решение погрузиться в самогипноз и прийти туда в своей тонкой форме. Но мои друзья, как будто сговорившись один за другим стали звонить на мобильный телефон, стучать в дверь номера в гостинице,  уговаривая меня поехать и все же заставили меня рано встать и поехать неведомо куда. Мы зашли в кафе "Пирамида", внутри гостиницы "Редиссон блю". Я заказал морковный сок, а рядом присел монах из окружения Далай-ламы со стаканом апельсинового сока в руке. Как выяснилось он преподает тибетский язык студентам из России.
Мы разговаривали о смысле жизни, предназначении человека. Я задал вопрос, о том, что наука развивается быстрыми шагами, а религия статична. На который он не смог ответить и сказал, что задаст этот вопрос Далай-ламе. В это время, появился Далай-лама в плотном кольце охранников. И наши взгляды снова встретились. Я достал мобильный телефон и предложил сделать селфи. Далай-лама улыбнулся как старому знакомому, махнул рукой и жестом предложил подойти, охрана расступилась, его Святейшество так по доброму, как маленький ребенок прижимается к родителям, прижался своей головой ко мне и довольно долго не отпускал, пока я делал снимки. А потом взял за руку, кстати его рука очень теплая даже горячая и держал ее пока охрана его не увела. Всем показалось, это очень странным, включая телевизионную группу. И люди которые там были, после этого стали прикасаться ко мне, стали прикасаться к рукам и шее, так как у буддистов, это считается своеобразным благословением через посредника. Надо еще сказать, что на эту встречу приехали тысячи людей со всего мира. Так же было много известных, медийных российских и зарубежных  знаменитостей, которые приняли буддизм.  И все они хотели получить благословение далай ламы. У меня даже сложилось впечатление, что зал состоит только из них. Что еще удивило, организаторы прямо со сцены озвучили полный финансовый отчет о затратах и доходах это мероприятия. Были названы конкретные  цифры по всем пунктам и это в общем то простое действие, почему то произвело очень сильное положительное впечатление на всех присутствующих в зале. Но, это конечно не главное. Находясь под впечатлением от личной встречи, я ни слова не написал пока об обучении, которое давал Его Святейшество Далай-лама 14, в течении двух дней и о феномене сопутствующем этому учению. Все его слова буквально впечатались в сознание каждого слушателя.  Это было хорошо заметно, когда мы после занятий, все остальное время говорили только об этом. У меня сложилось впечатление, что мои друзья и случайные люди с которыми мы общались, запомнили каждое слово и в точности цитировали его слова о рождении, смерти, перевоплощении, пути человека в этой жизни, о опасении о ментальном здоровье детей, любви - которая является лучшим лекарством от болезней и многом другом. 
Для меня, это является особой ценностью, так как я 28 лет фактически всю свою сознательную жизнь посвятил занятиям саморегуляции в Московской школе гипноза. И все эти годы, как гипнолог, использовал этот феномен, говоря своим ученикам: "Пройдут годы и вы забудете свое имя, как звали ваших родителей, родных и друзей. Забудете все, что видели и слышали в этой жизни. Запомните слова о рождении, смерти, перевоплощении, пути человека во многих жизнях,  о ментальном здоровье детей, любви - которая является лучшим лекарством от болезней, об Истине которая есть Бог." 

http://www.goncharov.ru/82-na-glavnoj/176-vstrecha.html

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.11.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

:Smilie: Бооже, как все расписано) Еше, извините, Но мое мнение о Гончарове не изменилось. Он так и остался...гипнологом, а буддистом так и не стал. " Истина, которая есть Бог". Несмотря на этот опыт. И я до сих пор не понимаю, что буддийского в гипнозе)

Это не значит, что Его Святейшество не отличается особыми качествами и особой мудростью. Каждый видит в нем то, что может и хочет. Он на самом деле является условием для развития твоих внутренних качеств, и когда он учит, появляется новое понимание и новые проявления твоей благой кармы. Но у меня лично никогда не было восторженного состояния. Это глубоко мне близкий человек, но это обыденная близость матери. Инструмент, который направлен на наше развитие. Помощь к развитию и постижению. Все остальное зависит только от нас.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Досточтимая Дролкар, от рождения каждый человек буддист, так как у каждого человека есть природа Будды, даже если он об этом не знает.
Я думаю, что благодаря этой встрече, Геннадий Гончаров открыл для себя буддизм.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Досточтимая Дролкар, от рождения каждый человек буддист, так как у каждого человека есть природа Будды, даже если он об этом не знает.
> Я думаю, что благодаря этой встрече, Геннадий Гончаров открыл для себя буддизм.


Досточтимый Еше. Каждый человек имеет природу Будды, да, но буддистами становятся только те, кто имеют всю полноту свобод и благ человеческого рождения Наличие ПРИЧИНЫ не значит еще, что человек захочет и добавит условия для обретения Плода, осознанно идя по Пути.

Вы мне можете сказать, когда Гончаров принял Прибежище и у кого конкретно?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

. Сейчас я передам вам Шилу (обеты) бесформенного тройного прибежища.
Ищущие истину!
Найдите прибежище в Прозрении, почитаемом за совершенство заслуг и мудрости.
Найдите прибежище в истинности, которое почитают за избавление от желаний. 
Найдите прибежище в чистоте, качестве, почитаемом среди людей.
С сегодняшнего дня зовите прозрение своим учителем. Больше не ищите прибежища в ошибочных, еретических путях. Постоянно подтверждайте себе это тремя драгоценностями своей Природы (Самоприроды). Советую вам найти прибежище в трёх драгоценностях своей Природы (Самоприроды).
Они – это Будда, который являет собой Прозрение. 
Это Дхарма (буддийское учение), которое являет собой истинность.
Это Сангха (монашеская буддийская община), которая являет собой чистоту.
Когда вы своим сознанием находите прибежище в Прозрении, не рождаются омрачения и ошибочность, уменьшаются желания, наступает удовлетворённость. И мы можем отойти от богатства и похоти. Прозрение называется совершенством мудрости и заслуг.
Когда мы своим сознанием находим прибежище в истинности, у нас от мгновения к мгновению не будет ошибочных взглядов. А поскольку у нас не будет ошибочных взглядов, у нас не будет разделения на «Я» и «другие люди», не будет тщеславия, страстной любви и привязанностей. Истинность называется «почитаемой за избавление от желаний».
Когда мы своим сознанием находим прибежище в чистоте, никакие клеши и любовные желания не могут загрязнить нашу Природу (Самоприроду). Чистота (Сангха) называется «почитаемой среди людей».
Если так совершенствоваться, это будет самоприбежищем. Обычные люди не понимают этого. Они и днём и ночью соблюдают обет тройного прибежища. Но если мы говорим, что мы находим прибежище в Будде, где он тогда находится? Если мы не видим Будду, как мы можем найти в нём прибежище? И наши слова о прибежище в Будде становятся, таким образом, ложью. 
Ищущие истину!
Каждый из вас должен сам внимательно исследовать этот вопрос. Не позволяйте своей энергии быть ошибочно использованной. В сутре ясно говорится, что нужно найти прибежище в своём Будде (своей природе Будды). И в ней не говорится, что нужно найти прибежище в другом Будде. Если мы не обратимся к прибежищу в своём Будде, не будет для нас другого прибежища. Прямо сейчас сами прозрейте. Вы все должны обратиться к прибежищу в трёх драгоценностях своего сознания. Внутри вы должны регулировать Природу (Сущность) сознания. Вовне вы должны уважать других людей. И тогда это будет самоприбежищем.
Ищущие истину!
Мы приняли прибежище в своих трёх драгоценностях. Каждый из вас запечатлейте в своём сердце то, что я сейчас вам расскажу. Я расскажу вам о трёх телах Будды Самоприроды, чтобы вы увидели эти три тела и сами постигли свою Природу. Повторяйте за мной то, что я скажу:
В своём материальном теле мы обращаемся к прибежищу в Дхармакае (теле дхарм) Будды.
В своём материальном теле мы обращаемся к прибежищу в Самбхогакае (реализованном, «истинном» теле) Будды.
В своём материальном теле мы обращаемся к прибежищу в прошедшем миллионы превращений Нирманакае Будды.
Ищущие истину!
Материальное тело – это жилище и мы не можем найти в нём прибежище. Три тела Будды всегда пребывают в Самоприроде и они есть у всех людей. Но из-за того, что сознание людей в омрачении и они не видят свою внутреннюю Природу, они ищут три тела так Приходящего (Будды) вовне. Они не видят, что в их теле есть три тела Будды.
Послушайте меня, и я расскажу вам о трёх телах Будды Самоприроды, чтобы вы увидели их в своём теле. Эти три тела Будды рождаются из вашей собственной Природы, а не обретаются извне.
Что называется чистой Дхармакаей Будды?
Природа людей изначально чиста. Все дхармы (явления) рождаются из Самоприроды. Когда мы думаем о любых злых делах, рождаются злые деяния. А когда мы думаем о любых добрых делах, рождаются добрые деяния. Таким образом, все Дхармы находятся в Самоприроде. И это подобно постоянно чистому небу и ясной луне, которые покрываются проплывающими облаками. При этом наверху будет сияние, а внизу темнота. Но когда подует ветер, облака разойдутся, внизу и вверху будет всё освещено и все дхармы (явления) проявятся. Природа человека постоянно затменена подобно этим проплывающим облакам.
Ищущие истину!
Мудрость подобна солнцу и луне и она всегда просветлена. Когда мы привязываемся к внешним объектам (явлениям), наши собственные мысли закрывают нашу Самоприроду и она не может проявить свой свет. Но если мы встретим Учителя, и он передаст нам настоящую Дхарму, тогда мы сами устраним заблуждения, и вовне и внутри будет полная ясность. И все дхармы (явления) проявятся в нашей Самоприроде. Такое происходит с человеком, увидевшем свою Природу. Это называется чистой Дхармакаей Будды.
Ищущие истину!
Если мы своим сознанием обращаемся к прибежищу в своей Природе, тогда мы обращаемся к прибежищу в настоящем Будде. Тот, кто находит прибежище в себе, устраняет из своей Природы (Самоприроды) недобрый ум, завистливый ум, эгоистический ум, нечестный ум, пренебрежение к другим, высокомерие, ошибочные воззрения и тщеславие. Он также устраняет все недобрые деяния. Он постоянно видит свои недостатки, но не говорит о добре и зле других людей. И это есть прибежище в себе самом (самоприбежище). Нужно постоянно прилагать усилия к тому, чтобы ко всем проявлять уважение. И тогда мы полностью постигнем видение Природы (Будды) и у нас больше не будет препятствий. И это есть прибежище в себе самом.
Что называется Самбхогакаей?
К примеру, одна лампа может устранить тысячелетнюю темноту. Одна мудрость может уничтожить тысячелетнюю глупость. Не думайте о прошлом, оно безвозвратно ушло. Постоянно думайте о будущем. Чтобы мгновение за мгновением было совершенство и ясность, сами увидьте свою изначальную Природу (Сущность). Хотя добро и зло различаются, их изначальная Природа одинакова («недвойственна»). И эта их общая «недвойственная» Природа называется реальной Природой (Сущностью). И когда реальная Природа не загрязняется ни добром, ни злом это называется Самбхогакаей Будды (Реализованное, совершенное тело Будды).
Когда в Самоприроде возникает одна злая мысль, уничтожаются причины добра, накопленные в тысячах кальп. Когда в Самоприроде рождается одна добрая мысль, тогда уничтожается зло пусть его даже так много, как песчинок в Ганге. Когда вы вплоть до обретения наивысшего Бодхи мгновение за мгновением смотрите на себя и не теряете эту мысль, это называется Самбхогакаей (Будды).
Что называется прошедшей миллионы превращений Нирманакаей?
Если не думать обо всех дхармах (явлениях), то Природа (Будды), по сути, подобна пустоте. Когда появляется хоть одна мысль, происходит превращение. Так, когда мы думаем о злых делах, происходит превращение в ад. Когда мы думаем о добрых делах, происходит превращение в рай. Причинение вреда превращается в нагов и змей. Милосердие превращается в Бодхисаттву. Мудрость превращается в высшие миры. Глупость превращается в низшие миры. Очень многочисленны превращения Самоприроды. Омрачённые люди не могут осознать этого. У них постоянно возникают злые мысли, и они постоянно идут по Пути зла. Но когда к ним вернётся хоть одна добрая мысль, у них тут же родится мудрость. Это называется Нирманакаей Самоприроды.
Ищущие истину!
Мы изначально обладаем Дхармакаей. Когда мы от мгновения к мгновению смотрим на себя, на свою Природу, это будет Самбхогакая Будды. Когда мы начинаем думать о Самбхогакае, мы становимся Нирманакаей Будды. Сами постигните и сами совершенствуйте добродетель своей Природы (Будды). Тогда это будет настоящим прибежищем. 
Мясо и кожа – это материальное тело. Материальное тело – это жилище и мы не можем найти в нём прибежище. Но постигните три тела Будды своей Природы, тогда вы постигните Будду своей Природы.
—Алтарная сутра, глава 6

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.11.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Еше, ОК.)) Может, объясните мне, почему куча существ вокруг не ищут никакого Прибежища?

И я спрашивала о Гончарове. Когда он принял Прибежище в трех Драгоценностях? Это, вообще-то, осознанный процесс.

Да, и как гипноз помогает на Буддийском Пути?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Еше, ОК.)) Может, объясните мне, почему куча существ вокруг не ищут никакого Прибежища?
> 
> И я спрашивала о Гончарове. Когда он принял Прибежище в трех Драгоценностях? Это, вообще-то, осознанный процесс.
> 
> Да, и как гипноз помогает на Буддийском Пути?


Может это кажется, что они не ищут. У всех омрачения, сансара.

Это его надо спросить)

Аутотренинг может помочь выработать нужное недостающее качество. Например, смелость, терпение, уверенность, энергичность и другие столь необходимые качества на буддийском Пути.
Аутотренинг очень близок к медитации.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Аутотренинг может помочь выработать нужное недостающее качество. Например, смелость, терпение, уверенность, энергичность и другие столь необходимые качества на буддийском Пути.
> Аутотренинг очень близок к медитации.


Так есть же буддийские методы слушания - размышления - созерцания. 
Разрабатываемые  веками и проверенные поколениями, при этом всегда передающиеся знающими современниками на доступном языке. 
Поэтапные развития качеств, устранения омрачений, достижения постижений... 
Где всё систематизировано и упорядочено, при этом остаётся и огромное пространство для творческого применения и закрепления в жизни.

(Это не то что  против аутотренинга, написал просто чтоб не упускать из виду то что есть. Да и, напр., практически все современные психо-практически-трениговые наработки на западе идут из опыта и методов буддизмов, просто в  странах бывшего СНГ это ещё довольно на кустарном уровне прошлого века (к сожалению))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Может это кажется, что они не ищут. У всех омрачения, сансара.
> 
> Это его надо спросить)
> 
> Аутотренинг может помочь выработать нужное недостающее качество. Например, смелость, терпение, уверенность, энергичность и другие столь необходимые качества на буддийском Пути.
> Аутотренинг очень близок к медитации.


Буддизм, - это аутотрейнинг в любом случае) Но вот опираться на ложные учения вряд ли стоит. Могй учитель говорил, что любое учение, которое ведет к ОТСЕЧЕНИЮ КОРНЯ НЕВЕДЕНЬЯ  является буддийским. Если Вы мне докажете, что Гончаровский метод опирается на буддийский путь и ставит перед собой целью постижение сути явлений, я не буду спорить. Но пока по его высказываниям я очень сомневаюсь в этом. Буддийская медитация, смелость, терпение, выработка уверенности и прочее, - это сопутствующие правильным взглядам и правильной мотивации для достижения конкретной БУДДИЙСКОЙ цели, а не какой-то там другой. Все остальное, - ложные взгляды, сколько б ни похожими были бы методы.

----------

